# When do I stop for incomplete payment?



## oldtimesnowplow (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi great snow plow types! Well lots of snow in Anchorage Alaska. I have a client in town that did not send a complete payment. He sent $50.00 of his $200.00 bill. I will stop his plowing intel full payment is made. He has been a good custmer for 3 years. Do I plow any way or stop plowing his home and get paid first?

I do hope you plow types down in the lower 48 states get some snow. It's -15 below tonight and should be heading your way soon. We had a large storm last week and got about 4 feet of snow. If you plow with a Willys jeep E-Mail me at [email protected]ysport


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Have tried talking to the person yet? I'd call, stop by or send them a letter before I'd stop plowing for them.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah see what he has to say maybe hell send you the rest soon


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd give him a call first
Friendly like
"hey Joe, got your check, wondering if you didn't get the bill, it was for $200 and the check was only $50, blah blah blah"

see what he says.
that will tell you what to do next.
But if you don't stop plowing, you have no power over them and you'll just get deeper into debt with them.
I'm a pretty nice guy and I tend to let my receivables go too long, but almost always a nice phone call does the trick.
After i still don't get it when promised though I then put everything into writing, registered letters with late payment fees, etc.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Just a reminder call. Seening how he has been a customer for three years.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I have one person who still owes me from last year. As long as they send a check every month, its fine. Play it off as your bill could have gotten lost in the mail. "Hey Jack, I know the mail has been slow lately, did you get my bill? Im not sure if the post office might have lost it....your balance is $150, just wanted to let you know. Oh, ok, ill get that off to you this weekend........


----------



## SnoBunny (Jan 17, 2007)

Definately need to talk to him! He's been good for three years, right? Maybe he's just having a hard time right now, but be sure to call him!

If you stop plowing, you'll probably never get your money!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

A 3 year good customer sending in only $50? I would think maybe hard times. At least there was a god faith payment involved. A call would definitely be in order. 

You would call a new customer would you not?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm dealing with a $1200 bill from last fall for pasture work (maybe I'm just too nice of guy)
But, WHY DON'T PEOPLE CALL YOU WHEN THEY HAVE TROUBLE??????

Hey, I'm having trouble/got sick/whatever but I recognize your bill and I will pay you by X.

instead, they ignore us hoping we will go away and force us to get mad.
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
:realmad:


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

Give him a call first. You say he has been a customer for 3 years and it seems that this is the first problem you have had with him. I don't know about everyone else but times are tuff right now. I have a full time regular job and I do landscaping and snowplowing part time. The landscaping and plowing supplement my other income, and give me spending and play money. Since we have had no snow on the Cape yet I have no extra money. He may also be embarrassed and figured he would send you something as opposed to nothing.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Check and see whats going on. 3 yrs its hard to belive hed screw you now.. Had same thing last year and then the payment got smaller and smaller, he still owes use like 4300.00 going to court after him.. Just watch your self..


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

for a bill that small $150 i would cut him a break and just stop by and politely ask him what is up its hard to find good customers these days and i wouldnt want to lose any good ones if i was you


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

LoneCowboy;354723 said:


> I'm dealing with a $1200 bill from last fall for pasture work (maybe I'm just too nice of guy)
> But, WHY DON'T PEOPLE CALL YOU WHEN THEY HAVE TROUBLE??????
> 
> Hey, I'm having trouble/got sick/whatever but I recognize your bill and I will pay you by X.
> ...


I agree.I got 4 lawn customers that owe me 1180.00 they don't return calls nothing.I have been down on my luck many of times but you better believe if you come knocking or call I will answer and you will be paid soon as I get back on my feet.Been a while since something like this but I hate it when they avoid you.I had 1 customer that paid every 4th time she always tried to skip out when we went to the back yard.After a few times of this I blocked her driveway with my trailer so she had to come see me to move the trailer.LOL

RCGM
Brad

P.S This is Lawnsite right?


----------

